# For Those Who Got A Thunderbolt Like Me... What Are Our Options To Get The Galaxy Nexus?



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there any other way other than selling our Thunderbolt on eBay and paying full price for the Galaxy? 
I really want one, but I don't think I can pay $800-$200(tb)... 
Anybody has any hope for me?


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not really, I bought my TBolt retail so I have an upgrade but probably wont use it. With the rate at which new phones are coming out I doubt I ever buy a phone on contract again..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you on a family plan? I used someone else's upgrade to get my TB so now I have and upgrade. Thinking long and hard about using it for the GN and maybe selling my TB.


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I switched from att while they still offered the unlimited data with the thunderbolt, so I'm stuck without upgrades on a personal plan. 
How muh could the galaxy be off contract?



ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you on a family plan? I used someone else's upgrade to get my TB so now I have and upgrade. Thinking long and hard about using it for the GN and maybe selling my TB.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Droid Razr is $650 off contract so I'd say around there.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Koramchad said:


> Is there any other way other than selling our Thunderbolt on eBay and paying full price for the Galaxy?
> I really want one, but I don't think I can pay 800-200(tb)...
> Anybody has any hope for me?


There is, add a line for 9.99. Get it. Activate the G-Nex on your line. Activate the T-bolt on your new line, or a dumbphone. Cheers. It's what I'm doin.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> There is, add a line for 9.99. Get it. Activate the G-Nex on your line. Activate the T-bolt on your new line, or a dumbphone. Cheers. It's what I'm doin.


Pretty sure VZW won't let you have a smartphone on a line without a data plan too. And if you're on an individual plan, you can't just add a line.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> There is, add a line for 9.99. Get it. Activate the G-Nex on your line. Activate the T-bolt on your new line, or a dumbphone. Cheers. It's what I'm doin.


This is probably your cheapest option, assuming you stick a non-smartphone on the new line.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Pretty sure VZW won't let you have a smartphone on a line without a data plan too. And if you're on an individual plan, you can't just add a line.


This. If you're on an individual line, you surely can adda a line, but then you'd want to convert over to a Family Share plan as that would be your cheapest option vs. opening 2 individual lines


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Pretty sure VZW won't let you have a smartphone on a line without a data plan too. And if you're on an individual plan, you can't just add a line.


Welp then he's screwed! Cheers!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There's a chance that the GNex will be $500 retail. If so, then you won't be too screwed after you subtract the ~$200 you'll get for your TB.

Now $500 might be wishful thinking, but that's the price that Google slapped on it with their latest GNext giveaways. The last time they did this, the price they slapped in the giveaway rules was dead on. So while it's wishful thinking, there is a basis for it.

---

Now me, on the other hand... I'm selling my TBolt and using it to fund my GNex on my wife's upgrade.


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's hope for wishful thinking then!
I considered the add a new line option, but $30 a month for the data plan for two years would end up being more than an unlocked GN...
I keep trying to convince myself that I should wait until they release a phone with the MDM9615, but I'm weak and I don't know if I will be capable to wait until Q2 2012...



Jaxidian said:


> There's a chance that the GNex will be $500 retail. If so, then you won't be too screwed after you subtract the ~$200 you'll get for your TB.
> 
> Now $500 might be wishful thinking, but that's the price that Google slapped on it with their latest GNext giveaways. The last time they did this, the price they slapped in the giveaway rules was dead on. So while it's wishful thinking, there is a basis for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess I am one of the lucky few, Verizon screwed up when I bought my tb and never took the upgrade away so I have a free upgrade that I intend to use on my gnexus

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> Not really, I bought my TBolt retail so I have an upgrade but probably wont use it. With the rate at which new phones are coming out I doubt I ever buy a phone on contract again..


Same for me I bought my Thunderbolt like a day or 2 after release day out of contract and all said and done it cost me like $700 with like a case and screen protectors and such.. So I have been eligible for an upgrade since September and have been holding on to it for something specific like this!


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Lucky people! I guess buying an unlocked phone has its perks... I will start saving, we'll see what happens...



DroidVicious said:


> Same for me I bought my Thunderbolt like a day or 2 after release day out of contract and all said and done it cost me like $700 with like a case and screen protectors and such.. So I have been eligible for an upgrade since September and have been holding on to it for something specific like this!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Im hoping it's $650 or less because I get like 25% off devices and accessories at VzW so that brings the price way down. Then I'll be selling my wife's iPhone 4 and using that to fund the G-Nex. She's taking my thunderbolt.


----------

